# the united states of europe what a joke



## chum (9 Oct 2008)

the recent financial  meltdown has shown the world what a joke political and monetary union the eu is.the independence displayed by so called member countries in the last week is frankly unbeleivable.then that bastion of common sense Gordon brown blames america for the current meltdown forgetting to mention that no one forced the europeans to buy aigs' credit default swaps. where is that $2.00 euro you guys have been predicting ?


----------



## Guest124 (9 Oct 2008)

Isnt it funny how their is no mention of the Lisbon treaty now or for years no mention of the U.K. joining the Euro? It is a mess and day by day getting an even bigger mess.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Oct 2008)

If you want to let off steam then post in the appropriate forum.


----------

